
Sam Altman, the Bilderberger - ungerik
http://bilderbergmeetings.org/participants.html
======
wrsh07
Names I recognize: Altman, Yoshua Bengio, Henry Kissinger, senator Lindsey
Graham, etc

From the wiki one box: The Bilderberg Group, Bilderberg conference, Bilderberg
meetings or Bilderberg Club is an annual private conference of 120 to 150
people of the European and North American political elite, experts from
industry, finance, academia, and the media, established in 1954.

It makes sense that Sam would be invited. Hopefully he can help support
entrepreneurship across the Atlantic.

~~~
pathy
Peter Thiel and Richard Levin (Coursera CEO) are also attending.

Them and Altman attending make sense when you consider some of the topics that
will be discussed (from the site):

US political landscape, economy: growth, debt, reform

Cyber security

Precariat and middle class

Technological innovation

Clearly all three have opinions on these topics and suitable experience.

~~~
DonaldFisk
> Precariat and middle class

Guy Standing's there. He's best known as an advocate of Basic Income.

------
joshuadelange
I was interested in the proportion of the attendee nationalities and their
area of work and ran a few numbers, in case anyone is interested;
[https://github.com/joshuadelange/bilderberg2016](https://github.com/joshuadelange/bilderberg2016)

~~~
lsseckman
Nice! (Typo on government)

------
gnoway
Be honest. If you were President of YC and you got invited, wouldn't you
attend?

~~~
geogra4
I would hope he would push for UBI to all those bigwigs and politicians.

~~~
zzz157
Of all things wrong in politics, UBI is your go to? Let's not like, end the
drug war or stop domestic surveillance first?

~~~
jjellyy
Theyre talking about a gov tied internet id, basically chinese style
censorship for the west. Infowars.com will have great coverage on Bilderberg
this year.

------
dang
That's great! I'll ask him what really goes on there and report back.

------
ungerik
AI may be a subject since Demis Hassabis, CEO DeepMind is also attending.

------
kyleblarson
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/11/continual-
polic...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/11/continual-police-
checks-ruining-bilderberg-party)

~~~
jjellyy
atleast someone in these comments is informed. infowars.com also has great
bilderberg coverage - [http://www.infowars.com/bilderberg-leak-secretive-
group-to-d...](http://www.infowars.com/bilderberg-leak-secretive-group-to-
discuss-internet-id-global-tax/)

------
FLGMwt
Hadn't heard of these before, neat. Anyone know of any outcomes from these
meetings?

~~~
adwf
No-one except the invitees. The secrecy behind it generates lots of conspiracy
theories, but to me it just sounds like a fancy high-flying networking event.

It might be interesting if they released info under Chatham House rules, but
that would probably just feed even more conspiracy theories.

~~~
dikkechill
To my knowledge the Bilderberg conferences operate under Chatham House rule,
with the goal of encouraging openness and information sharing through a
certain degree of anonymity to the outside world.

In practice this often means that attendees can reveal what was discussed, but
not where, when or from whom they obtained information.

So if you happen to have the chance to talk with an attendee, you could
potentially learn what was discussed (ofcourse without any references to where
it was discussed) ;-)

~~~
adwf
Ah I didn't know that they actually were using Chatham House, thanks. There
still isn't much information released however ;)

------
Encaitar
Hopefully he can talk to some people about basic income.

